# Comando AT Siemens C55, A56I



## Pluter70 (May 9, 2007)

Hola Amigos,

Agradeceré por favor me puedan proporcionar la información para obtener los comandos AT para el Siemens  C55, A56I.

Se los agradezco.

Pluter


----------



## piojoman (Jun 27, 2007)

El programa SiMoCo para el Siemens C56/C55 nos permite usar los comandos AT, tal vez te pueda ayudar para entender el funcionamiento o bien para tomar las librerias necesarias


----------

